# Sewing room "tour" :)



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I just finished doing a little tour of my sewing/office areas on my blog. I always enjoy sewing other people's sewing rooms for ideas, so if you're interested:

Part one:

and Part two.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Impressive! And so neat.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

LOL that's because I cleaned it today!


----------



## housewife (Mar 16, 2006)

Very nice. 

your space looks so professional and so organized.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

Very Nice!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Super nice. 

Way too neat. Are you sure you work there?


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

That is one serious room.


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

CJ said:


> I just finished doing a little tour of my sewing/office areas on my blog. I always enjoy sewing other people's sewing rooms for ideas, so if you're interested:
> 
> Part one:
> 
> and Part two.


Very nice. I actually like your desk and computer stand. Can you remember the name or a link to the items?


----------



## Mrs. Thankful (Dec 4, 2013)

I love it. You are so neat and organized. Thank you for sharing it with us. 

Wondering why you need so much cutting room? I also love the sewing machine cover.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Thanks! I try and keep it picked up between projects, although it occasionally gets away from me, LOL

I've had the desk and printer stand from Walmart for a few years now, I doubt they carry it any longer.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

What do you think of the Accu-quilt?

Mon


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

Beautiful. I would love to see some others' rooms. Currently, I am spread out in a few rooms. When we move, I will be taking over an apartment that is attached to the barn. I have been tooling around the internet looking for inspiration.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Same here, spread out in a few rooms. Would love to have everything in one room! 

I LOVE my accuquilt, it's crazy fast to cut things out with it, but more importantly is the accuracy. I am terrible with a rotary cutter and ruler.


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

I personally have seen your room/house a few years ago and youve added alot more storage areas!! LOOKS great!!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

giraffe_baby said:


> I personally have seen your room/house a few years ago and youve added alot more storage areas!! LOOKS great!!


I've added a lot more stuff since you stopped by! Year before last was very good for us. I bought enough fabric and batting to last the rest of my life, just in case I couldn't later! But I also sold a few machine and some gadgets last year as well.

This year I need to go through my sewing rooms and my kitchen, consolidate, and get rid of the stuff I no longer use. We'll be off grid within the next two years, so a lot will be going. We should have ample power on sunny days for me to quilt however!


----------



## agr8day2b (Aug 19, 2013)

Don't you love the clear storage bins? I prefer those, too, so I can see what I have. We just moved over Christmas and I lost my beautiful sewing rooms. Now everything is in two nice dry rooms in the basement, but the rooms are stacked full of boxes. It will be awhile before I will find stuff. Love what you have done, CJ, and you are a real inspiration for me to get in there, sort, purge, and get back to quilting as soon as possible. Thanks for all the wonderful pictures. You have beautiful spaces.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Yes, the clear storage carts are really, really wonderful. My closets are full of them too. All I need is a bean bag chair or two and it'll be just like my first apartment! LOL


----------



## Billie in MO (Jun 9, 2002)

I'm jealous!! You actually have your ironing board in your sewing room..........mine is in the bathroom in the hall........no room at all in my sewing room for it!! Your set up looks very nice. I have things in 6 different places because my room is so small.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Billie, I have a little (12 x 18) ironing pad next to one of my sewing machines to use while I'm piecing, that works out well so I don't have to get up at every seam to go use the ironing board. I only use it once I start assembling rows. Maybe something like that would work for you?


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

CJ, which dies do you find you use the MOST for the Accu-quilt?

I SERIOUSLY hate cutting and have looked at the Accu-quilt for a while.

Mon


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

The strip dies hands down. You can cut strips, turn them sideways and cut into squares. Saying that, my next favorite dies are the square dies, followed by the half square triangle dies. If you buy those three in all the sizes you'll use, you can do just about everything, and do it FAST!


----------

